# Pensieri e soffocotti mattutini



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Stamattina ero in giardino come una pazza sonnambula.
Albeggiava. Aria frizzante. Tutti i gatti di Mattia già attivi come se fossero le 10 del mattino. 
Guardavo le mie piante. E' una cosa che mi rilassa.
La collezione di succulente. 
Alcune "protette" perchè hanno spine killer e Mattia si ferisce sempre.
Altre più delicate e quindi messe in posizione antigattacci.
Gli Ibiscus. In casa le orchidee. Le felci in bagno. E le mie super adorate violette africane solo in ufficio, perchè gli animalastri qui se le mangiano.
Ma i fiori che più mi inorgogliscono sono le calle.
Quelle bianche in primis. Con i loro fiori enormi bianchi a cono. Perfette. Eleganti. E poi. Mi ricordano nonna Victoria. Erano anche i suoi fiori preferiti.
Ho sempre detto a Mattia che se un giorno ci dovessimo sposare il bouquet deve essere _per forza _con le calle (qualsiasi colore va bene) perchè se mi propina altro glielo tiro in testa e non lo metto manco morta.

Intorno alle calle bianche ho piantato qualche anno fa anche le calle colorate.
Gialle. Quasi nere. Rosse. Arancioni. E ce n'è una, regalata da un amico, che fa fiori rosa striati di verde. Bellissima.
Poi ci sono le annuali che mi stanno regalando i primi fiori.
Tutto molto bucolico.
Mi piacerebbe moltissimo lavorare in un garden.
Con le mani sempre nella terra.
Chissà...magari finito questo periodo di delirio decido di cambiare tutta la mia vita.
_Di nuovo._
I segni ci sono tutti. 
Io viaggio tot anni in un certo modo. Poi...comincio a sentirmi soffocare. E devo fare qualcosa.
Se no sclero.
Non è mai a causa di un uomo.
I miei cambiamenti epocali sono sempre stati un riallineamento di me stessa _con_ me stessa.


E' questa particolarità che probabilmente ha sempre reso insicuri gli uomini che sono stati con me.
Ed è una cosa strana.
Strana perchè mi hanno sempre riconosciuto (Mattia compreso) di essere una persona assolutamente presente nella coppia, una compagna Alfa che non mollerebbe nella merda nemmeno il compagno più stronzo, ma nello stesso tempo la consapevolezza che ci metterei tempo zero, poi, a chiudere baracca e burattini.
E non c'è città. Parente o amici che mi possano fermare.
Io vado.
Punto.

Mi sto incasinando con i pensieri.
Ma oggi è una giornata un pò strana.
Sono in questo limbo cerebrale da stamattina. Una cosa un pò da film...da film...di nicchia di un qualche genere.
Mi vedo con una fotografia in bianco e nero, nel mio giardino incantato. Una figura esile alla Modigliani, con una vestito leggero che danza nel vento.
E si. Perchè c'è il vento. Cielo plumbeo. Nuvole scure. Varie gradazioni di grigio.
E in lontananza cumuli di nuvole pesanti. Che avanzano. Minacciose. Inarrestabili.
E io sono li. Che osservo. E so che arriverà la tempesta. So che dovrò affrontarla e non perchè sono cazzuta ma perchè non c'è alternativa.

Minchia...mi sto toccando i coglioni da sola.
Se scrivo ancora due righe su questo tono vado a farmi benedire, perchè non è l'umore che ho.
Anzi.
Sono piuttosto kreti oggi...talmente kreti che dopo essere stata a fare giardinaggio, essermi bevuta un paio di caffè e tentato di dare qualche sottocoda ai gattacci di Mattia che erano particolarmente invasivi e rompicoglioni (hanno fatto talmente tanto casino che hanno pure fatto uscire uno dei riccetti che in maniera irritata è entrato in cucina a sbafarsi "la colazione della domenica dei gatti" ovvero scatolette che costano come il sangue gusto salmone e spinaci. E ha gradito perchè mangiava facendo un casino incredibile, una roba alla fantozzi. La prossima volta lo registro. Sono rimasta schiarita!)

Quindi...dopo essere stata a fare giardinaggio, caffè, sigaretta, gatti, ricci, tigri e sauri giganti...sono tornata a letto.
Ho cominciato ad importunare Mattia che se la stava dormendo alla grande.
Niente. Un morto.
Allora sono scivolata sotto le coperte pensando.
Meno 15?
Meno 16?
Ancora quanto cazzo di giorni....
Insomma...pensavo e facevo la caccia al tesoro, forte dei suggerimenti tecnici di Monsieur Madeleine sul suo blog sulla sacra arte della fellatio.
Ai piani alti sento un mugolio (quando Mattia dorme. Dorme. Impressionante.).
Ai piani bassi un deciso risveglio (altro che Manager...)
Insisto.
Allora..la bocca è una cavità rigida..ok...ammorbidire la mandibola...la lingua...che diceva della lingua?
A si...è l'unica parte morbida insieme alla guancia...ok...vediamo...
Altro mugolio ai piani alti.
Bene...sembra funzionare.
Poi c'era...a si..il frenulo...ok.Ok...eccolo qui...
Altro mugolio più deciso.
Perfetto, magari posso_ osare_ e usare pure i denti.
C'era scritto che la base è meno sensibile e poi...non è che sia gola profonda ma se mi concentro un quasi gagging riesco a farlo.
Ok.
Mi sento sicura.
Semi gagging.
Denti.
Un urlo.
Mattia si sveglia. Toglie di scatto dalla mia bocca il suo pipino, attaccandosi al muro della testiera del letto.
Sbuco da sotto le lenzuola guardandolo sconcertata.
-Tebe che cazzo fai!-
-Ho scaricato da internet un pò di lezioni sui soffocotti viste le mie carenze e stavo mettendo in pratica quello che ho appreso. Forse i denti, nel mio caso, è meglio eliminarli del tutto dalla pratica...Sei d'accordo?-
Aveva ancora gli occhi pieni di sonno. Non del tutto in lui. Faccia stropicciata. Entrambe le mani a tenersi e proteggere i gioielli di famiglia.
Io inginocchiata con il busto dritto. Con le lenzuola in testa tipo mantello.
-Tebe...tu sei davvero fuori di testa. Non fare mai più una cosa del genere.-
-Soffocottarti quando dormi?-
-Esatto...-ha fatto un megasbadiglio e si arruffato i capelli,lasciando finalmente liberi i gioielli che...mmmmhhhhh.....li però nessuno si è spaventato. Anzi...- Non hai il controllo "del mezzo" bocca e in più è pure piccola. E' come parcheggiare una limousine in un garage minuscolo.- altro sbadiglio.
-Hai un altissima opinione di te stesso Mattia. Immeritata tra l'altro. Non che tu sia carente ma da qui ad un 25 centimetri, ovvero la mia idea di limousine, ce ne corre. Ora che sei sveglio però...posso continuare? E' un peccato far finta di niente davanti a sto ben di Dio classe CLS mercedes...visto che la guest star è fuori dai giochi...- _flap flap
_Ci ha pensato un attimo. Non ha detto subito si. Come ci si aspetta da un uomo a cui stai offrendo un soffocotto mattutino.
-Eddai...sono veramente intenzionata ad applicarmi. Però ho bisogno della materia prima...dai amorino ini ino- _flap flap_ - fai da cavia soffocottara....Va bene. Io te lo dico. Se non ti presti tu, trovo dei volontari.-
-Sarai scema...-
-Allora?-
-D'accordo. Ma ti tengo per i capelli.-
-Mmmhhh....e me li tiri pure?-
-Ti tengo per i capelli perchè se ti esalti, prima di fare la fine del marito di Lorena Bobbit, ti tiro un pugno in testa.-


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Grazie Tebe...
Grazie Mattia...
Grazie Mons...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Maggio 2012)

Vedermi aggiungere in coda ai ringraziamenti è la cosa più assurda e comica che poteva capitarmi. Sto morendo! :rotfl::rofl::risata:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2849 ha detto:
			
		

> Vedermi aggiungere in coda ai ringraziamenti è la cosa più assurda e comica che poteva capitarmi. Sto morendo! :rotfl::rofl::risata:


 E' tutto merito tuo se possiamo leggere certe perle!


"Ho scaricato da internet...." :rotfl:

Povero Mattia...sei una furia tebe!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Maggio 2012)

...Istigatore di pompelmi. Questa mi mancava. :rotfl:

No, credo che il merito vada tutto all'intraprendenza della nostra Tebina


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2012)

Aggiornamento

Sto facendo progressi incredibili nella sacra arte.
Mattia è ancora vivo. E con tutte le appendici al loro posto.
Che siano illese...beh...questa informazione preferisco non darla.:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (28 Maggio 2012)

Brava Tebe applicati bene che l'esame si avvicina...

Cattivik

P.S. Ma che bel giardino che hai... Iris niente?

P.S. Ma io che ho un trattore dove lo posteggio????


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2012)

ciao carissima..siamo proprio simili...domenica mattina iniziata anch'io come Mattia..e uscendo poi in bici pensavo di faticare --macche'42km di mountain bike stupendi su e giu'per l'appennino...e pom 10 km a piedi...poi un po'stanchino la sera..aahahah


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2852 ha detto:
			
		

> ...Istigatore di pompelmi. Questa mi mancava. :rotfl:
> 
> No, credo che il merito vada tutto all'intraprendenza della nostra Tebina


Ognuno ha il suo talento...:carneval:


----------

